# lola had her pups



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

really proud of my little lady lola weighing only 4 lbs she delivered 2 beautiful pure white little girls about an hour ago without any help at all. Was a long night and at one point i thought she was going to struggle. Well done lola the pups are adorable. Will try and get some pics on asap


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job Lola!! you must be so happy with 2 new puppies, pictures pictures pictures!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh god bless her, pictures please! xx


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Awww good job Lola! I can't wait for the pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Glad mom and pups are doing ok!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!! Good news. Did you know how many pup she was going to have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww can't wait to see them, congratulations!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear there weren't any problems. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

What a wonderful to deliver all by herself! I've never had a dog that had pups, but from what I hear, it isn't always easy! Good for her!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, Christmas puppies! How wonderful! So pleased all is well x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That is fantastic news, well done to both you and little Lola.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Excellent job Lola! Enjoy your beautiful white puppies!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! Can't wait to see them. So great that there weren't any complications.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Congratulations, so glad they are here safe and Lola's well.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please remember to give this little lady puppy food for now. She needs the extra calories and the calcium in her system. Good luck with them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Also let her eat as much as she wants, her calorie requirements are sky high right now.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

To the new Momma, And you too!!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats! So happy they're all okay!
Can't wait for photos ^,^


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Aww what a clever girl  picturrreees!! x


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats mama! Can't wait to see the baby pictures!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohhh! Congrats. So happy the delivery went well!


----------



## Chipoo Bakery (Dec 19, 2012)

CONGRATS! I'm looking forward to pics of the babies as well! Good job, Mommy Lola!


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats to the new healthy additions 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Well done Lola!!!! 

Puppy pics, please! I need and awwww moment!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to tell the posters, that Lola's pups died after 48 hours. Fading puppy syndrome.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

This is so sad. This is why I could never breed.


----------

